# Rouhani: Israel Lobby responsible for US hostilities toward Iran



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

Rouhani: 'Israel lobby' responsible for US hostilities toward Iran

Yep. The Israel lobby and their amen corner in the US congress should all be locked up,tried and executed for treason.There are 2 very good detailed books on the power the Israel lobby has in Washington.As Patrick Buchanan said Washington,DC is Israeli occupied territory and he has some other very well placed remarks that are 100% true

*1999:* "After World War II, Jewish influence over foreign policy became almost an obsession with American leaders."

- _A Republic, Not an Empire. _P. 336.

*1999:* "I know the power of the Israeli lobby and the other lobbies, but we need a foreign policy that puts our own country first."

- _Meet the Press _Interview. September 12, 1999.

*1991:* "Even if his veto of the (loan) guarantees is overridden, he will have won high marks for his courage, and exposed congress for what it has become, a Parliament of Whores incapable of standing up for U.S. national interests, if AIPAC is on the other end of the line."

- Syndicated column, December 18, 1991

*1990:* In an August 25,1990, column, Buchanan criticized commentators urging military intervention in Iraq, naming Abe Rosenthal, Richard Perle, Charles Krauthamer and Henry Kissinger. On August 29th, he wrote the following:

"’The civilized world must win this fight,’ the editors thunder. But, if it comes to war, it will not be the ‘civilized world’ humping up that bloody road to Baghdad; it will be American kids with names like McAllister, Murphy, Gonzales, and Leroy Brown."

- _Washington Times_, August 29, 1990

*1990:* "There are only two groups that are beating the drums for war in The Middle East – the Israeli Defense Ministry and its amen corner in the United States."

- The McLaughlin Group, Aug 26, 1990

*1990: *"Capitol Hill is Israeli occupied territory."

- McLaughlin Group, June 15, 1990

*1990: *"That the United States would sit still for anything was brought home to the Israelis, long ago, on the third day of the Six-Day War, when Lyndon Johnson ordered a coverup of an Israeli rocket-and-machine gun attack on the U.S. intelligence ship Liberty off the Sinai, an attack costing the lives of 37 brave American soldiers.

When it suits them, our Israeli allies launch air strikes on Tunis, Baghdad or Beirut; they invade Lebanon; they even enlist U.S. traitors, like the Pollards, to loot the secrets of a nation that has manifested toward them an extraordinary indulgence."

- January, 1990


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

ROFLMAO------rouhani <<<<farsi pig ----------of course DA JOOOOOS DID IT----
     rouhani croaks   DA JOOOOOOS  whenever he fails to  "keep it up"----as does
     odious


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ROFLMAO------rouhani <<<<farsi pig ----------of course DA JOOOOOS DID IT----
> rouhani croaks   DA JOOOOOOS  whenever he fails to  "keep it up"----as does
> odious


Another semi literate response from the Iranian hating ****.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ROFLMAO------rouhani <<<<farsi pig ----------of course DA JOOOOOS DID IT----
> ...



I have Iranian relatives--------and you?        Iranian muslims can be fine people until
they mullahs get their paws on them


----------



## dani67 (Jan 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ROFLMAO------rouhani <<<<farsi pig ----------of course DA JOOOOOS DID IT----
> rouhani croaks   DA JOOOOOOS  whenever he fails to  "keep it up"----as does
> odious


.you can find israel footprint..... in all disaster and trouble in world


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> Rouhani: 'Israel lobby' responsible for US hostilities toward Iran
> 
> Yep. The Israel lobby and their amen corner in the US congress should all be locked up,tried and executed for treason.There are 2 very good detailed books on the power the Israel lobby has in Washington.As Patrick Buchanan said Washington,DC is Israeli occupied territory and he has some other very well placed remarks that are 100% true
> 
> ...



I remember  the  USS Liberty incident very well-------June 9,  1967------the
fact that the incident had occurred  was BROADCAST over USA radio-----
news-------virtually immediately-------as the rescue of the survivors was
ongoing.        Sheeeesh   what that the best  "cover-up"   Johnson could
do?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ROFLMAO------rouhani <<<<farsi pig ----------of course DA JOOOOOS DID IT----
> ...


Nice to have some more allies here to help me defeat the jewish lies.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ROFLMAO------rouhani <<<<farsi pig ----------of course DA JOOOOOS DID IT----
> ...


'
You can find the scent of the shit of   MUHUMMAD IBN AMINA al sharmoootah...
in all disaster and trouble and criminality in the world..


----------



## Swagger (Jan 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



You blatantly don't.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > Rouhani: 'Israel lobby' responsible for US hostilities toward Iran
> ...


I bet you think it was an accident eh? That LARGE american flag was to small for the terrorist state soldiers to see huh? Then Johnson was pissed when the ship wasn't sank.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

The USS Liberty Cover-Up


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



fret not-------the world is full of islamo Nazi pigs---------which is why there are piles of
dead babies all over the planet


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

Swagger said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



why do you say that?     In fact I do.      Of course they are not living in Iran anymore since they are jews and had fled the filth decades ago.    But as far back as the  1960s I had lots of Iranian friends-----both Muslims and Jews---    It was in the 1960s that Iranians started noticing the stench of islamicism in the air.    The first person
to tell me about it was, himself-----a muslim


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> The USS Liberty Cover-Up



Your idiot article does not say anything other than repeat the worn out islamo Nazi canard that the  NAVY INVESTIGATION was   "fixed by da joooos".     I served in
the USA NAVY------My Navy does not  "fix"  investigations------you are still working
on the ISLAMO NAZI MINDSET that afflicts your own head


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I was navy---------the sad reality is that  FRIENDLY FIRE----causes a HUGE component of all war time casualty lists    (I was in a position to know)--------
that one incident was a drop in the bucket of war time friendly fire deaths.   
In fact friendly fire and accidents KILL  even during peace-time   (I was in a position
to know.)   My sense is that it was really idiotic for a US ship to FLOAT itself into
an arena of war in which the USA  was not engaged


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > The USS Liberty Cover-Up
> ...


If it wasn't for the fact I mind you hilarious yet so ignorant I would put you on ignore...that's the jews way though act ignorant when we know how conniving and shifty you really are.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Friendly fire OVER AND OVER AND OVER....mmhmmm...first fighter jets then gun boats


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



right-------and the whole thing lasted less than 40 minutes.     No one else was
around-----if the IDF  has any desire whatsoever to SINK the ship-------it could have
done so EASILY.     It could have rendered it SHREDDED and at the bottom of
the sea.     But the FACTS do not stop the islamo Nazi shit from CLAIMING that the
objective was _----_GET RID OF THE SHIP AND ALL EVIDENCE ----no matter how idiotic the claim


----------



## dani67 (Jan 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > The USS Liberty Cover-Up
> ...


islamo nazi 
shit 
islamo nazi
shit 
blah blah blah 
i learned islamo nazi  by you 

i think you use islamo nazi instead of oh my god during sex


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Sure Sure. I have read the books,I have heard the interviews I know the facts. The goal was to get the US into the war on Israel's side by claiming the Egyptians sank the ship.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium, brush up on your history; the hostilities began under Carter, who was, and is, like you, a Jew hater.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



You comment is typically vulgar-------a typical SHIITE comment.     Do not try to
compare me with your Shiite sluts   who yell out   FARTIMAH THE WHORE----as
they vomit whenever one of the greasy Shiite pigs come near


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



right -----I read the stuff -------all of it-------somehow Israel had a GOAL  to sink
the ship------but  SOMEHOW----with no witnesses in sight and on help for the
ship the WHOLE IDF COULD NOT MANAGE TO DO IT.        BTW----the piece of shit who continues to write against the finding of the  US Navy investigation ------
commits a crime for which he should be in jail.      I know stuff too-------If I revealed
that which I know in the malicious manner that he does-----I would end up in 
LEAVENWORTH.      However when I was in the Navy I saw LOTS OF OPPORTUNISTS  doing their thing------------all kinds of fraudulent issues-----
"agent orange"     "depleted uranium"   and lots  of   HYENAS sniffing around


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

So ANYONE going to actually discuss what Rouhani said or just whine about it?


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Yes yes we know you jews are against freedom of speech when it goes AGAINST Israel's interests. Now actually discuss the jewish lobby's influence in Washington.


----------



## dani67 (Jan 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 27, 2016)

Indeependent said:


> Odium, brush up on your history; the hostilities began under Carter, who was, and is, like you, a Jew hater.


Smiley = no counter argument.
Your history, as always, is out of sequence.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



who   THE F&%(% do you think you are telling me   "DISCUSS" this or that???
WE ALL KNOW THAT YOU ARE A TWO BIT GUTTER WHORE.    

There are laws for officers in the US Navy--------you would not know-----whore
that you are------An officer in the USA Navy----even after separated------is not
permitted to PUBLICALLY comment on the actions of a  NAVY JUDICIARY


----------



## dani67 (Jan 27, 2016)

*Israel considered request to kill Khomeini, says former Mossad agent*
On anniversary of Ayatollah Khomeini’s death, former Mossad agent Yossi Alpher explains Israel’s continuing concerns over Iran and its ‘secret’ relations with Saudi Arabia
'Mossad talked of killing Khomeini': an interview with a former agent


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

dani67 said:


> *Israel considered request to kill Khomeini, says former Mossad agent*
> On anniversary of Ayatollah Khomeini’s death, former Mossad agent Yossi Alpher explains Israel’s continuing concerns over Iran and its ‘secret’ relations with Saudi Arabia
> 'Mossad talked of killing Khomeini': an interview with a former agent



There are so many people who SHOULD HAVE BEEN ASSASSINATED.    
The filthy    AYATOILET KHOMEINI   certainly makes the list----along with
GENGHIS KHAN,    ADOLF HITLER,    SADAAM HUSSEIN -----and
muhumman al kanzeer ibn amina al kalbah


----------



## Preacher (Jan 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Either discuss the topic or I can report you for trolling. Its pretty simple. I control the topic because I started a thread on the topic I wanted discussed. Don't like it then start a thread whining about the USS Liberty coverup.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

Odium said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Odium said:
> ...



I was not the person  on this thread who INITIATED     "uss liberty cover up" whine ------
you being a the islamo Nazi lump of shit that you are -----are targeting me
because I am a jew


----------



## dani67 (Jan 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > *Israel considered request to kill Khomeini, says former Mossad agent*
> ...


adolf hitler  isnt belong to your  terror list


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...




your English is really bad,  Dani-------Your statement   "adolf hitler isn't belong to
your terror list"-------does not make any sense at all


----------



## dani67 (Jan 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


i know it  darling


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 27, 2016)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...




good----then try to EXPLAIN what you want to say------you can be helped


----------



## Daniyel (Jan 28, 2016)

And let me guess... Iran just had to get involved in terrorism because of the AIPAC?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 28, 2016)

Daniyel said:


> And let me guess... Iran just had to get involved in terrorism because of the AIPAC?



Poor Iran------


----------



## montelatici (Feb 12, 2016)

You don't know Iranians.  They are slowly coming around, not like your Wahabi friends.  Iranians are not the camel driving rag head misogynists  you support.  Of course they went anti-west when given a chance.  Mosadeq, their first democratically elected leader was overthrown by a British/U.S. coup because he wanted Iran's oil to benefit Iranians.  Pavlavi , the West's puppet, and his secret police oppressed Iranians for decades.

"Iran's powerful election vetting body, the Guardian Council, decided on Saturday to allow hundreds more candidates to take part in a parliamentary election this month, in a move that rekindled the hopes of reformists and moderates.

A power struggle between Iranian conservatives and reformists has intensified since the removal of international economic sanctions against Tehran following its nuclear deal with the West. Hardliners fear Iranian voters will now be more inclined to reward reformist candidates.

Former president Akbar Hashemi Rafsanjani, a close ally of Iran's moderate President Hassan Rouhani, welcomed the decision."

Hundreds more candidates allowed to contest Iran election


----------



## irosie91 (Feb 12, 2016)

who is the Baathist whore calling a  <gasp>   "camel driver"  ?


----------

